# New to Valle De Bravo



## DrKarhy (Apr 4, 2021)

Hi there,
I’m moving to Valle next week and would love to meet up with some expat locals for coffee and the lay of the land. Can’t wait. Let me know if you’re interested.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

post deleted - wrong thread (oops)


----------



## DrKarhy (Apr 4, 2021)

eastwind said:


> post deleted - wrong thread (oops)





eastwind said:


> post deleted - wrong thread (oops)





eastwind said:


> post deleted - wrong thread (oops)


Thank you for your info. I am not looking to buy anything for awhile. I’d just like to see what living in Valle feels like and if I love it!


----------



## DrKarhy (Apr 4, 2021)

DrKarhy said:


> Thank you for your info. I am not looking to buy anything for awhile. I’d just like to see what living in Valle feels like and if I love it!


Anybody interested in coffee?


----------



## hyracer (Aug 14, 2011)

We don't live there, but you've peaked our interest with your inquiry. Now that I've read a little about the area, it just may be on our list to visit next season. Sounds and looks lovely!


----------



## DrKarhy (Apr 4, 2021)

hyracer said:


> We don't live there, but you've peaked our interest with your inquiry. Now that I've read a little about the area, it just may be on our list to visit next season. Sounds and looks lovely!


Have fun!


----------

